# A 3rd Health Care worker is now in QT-ON A CRUSE SHIP!



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

As much as I hate to add to the Ebola scare.

Looks to be a lab worker that had handled Tom Duncan's fluids and samples.Then hopped onto a cruise ship and is QT'd on the ship near Belize.

This is just getting to be stupid silly now.IMO cruise ships are just big floating petri dishes anyway.And yet another health professional who should have known better than to travel.

Ebola: Texas hospital employee quarantined in Belize - CNN.com


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

According to reports, there's zero evidence that this person is sick... they left on vacation before mandatory quarantine and monitoring was imposed. The person and her husband are showing ZERO symptoms, 19 days after the potential for exposure exists. 

This is just a case of them going on vacation and then the rules changed. Should they have rescheduled their trip? Yes. Are they a danger to anybody else? Exceedingly unlikely, since they are not showing any symptoms. 

This one is all hype, though I do feel sorry for the 4,000+ peeps who are getting their vacations ruined over this.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yep. A cruise ship would be a bad place for someone to come down with ebola.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Not saying they was sick and I agree with most of what you say.But Health Care workers should have a protocol for this type of stuff.Traveling and potentionaly putting others at a KNOWN risk is not what I would consider professional.

But yes,I too,feel for all the passengers just having a little vacation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This person is currently on the Carnival Magic cruise ship.

5 points to the first person to guess which ship I'm jumping on this weekend out of Galveston.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> before mandatory quarantine and monitoring was imposed.
> .


 Amazing how we can Quarantine a health care worker and others but we must allow free travel for those coming to the US from the most infect place on earth.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Kauboy, did you pack your level 5 Hazmat suit and gear. No $hit intended. Will his 21 days be up when you board?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Hey Kauboy, did you pack your level 5 Hazmat suit and gear. No $hit intended. Will his 21 days be up when you board?


I've got N95 masks and gloves, food and water.
If we need to isolate ourselves, we can. "Damn, it feels good to be a preppa'." (to the tune of "Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta'.")

The person in question was 19 days with no symptoms as of yesterday.
By Sunday, the day they get off and we get on, that will be 22 days.
I guess we'll see.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll never get close to anyone exposed..really. My sister health care industry travels (flys) a lot does health care days for big companies. While I live in the country I Spend a fair amount of time in Chicago when I do I stay at Hotels near the airport, Often a lot of flight crews staying there. I spent a day couple weeks back with a friend (Soldier) that spent a good amount of time in Africa . Our church sends a lot of people to Africa to help, they do come home after awhile.
At first we think we are far removed from exposure, but when you really think about it not as far as we think. 
While I will lose no sleep over this, it does give me reason to stay informed from sources other than Obama.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Yep. A cruise ship would be a bad place for someone to come down with ebola.


I think it's the BEST place. For the rest of us...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

At the emergency room today, there were new signs everywhere, asking if you have been to the three hotspots, and to report it immediately. They also asked during check in if you've been outside the u.s.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> This person is currently on the Carnival Magic cruise ship.
> 
> 5 points to the first person to guess which ship I'm jumping on this weekend out of Galveston.


The one they won't let into port?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> At the emergency room today, there were new signs everywhere, asking if you have been to the three hotspots, and to report it immediately. They also asked during check in if you've been outside the u.s.


 Kind of like putting up a sign that say no smoking after the place burns down. But we will fix it . Appoint a person that has no medical back round and worked for Joe to sort this all out. Back to sleep everyone.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Kind of like putting up a sign that say no smoking after the place burns down. But we will fix it . Appoint a person that has no medical back round and worked for Joe to sort this all out. Back to sleep everyone.


I heard that yesterday on the radio. Apparently obama has appointed a businessman to run the show on ebola. He has no medical background whatsoever.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

What I am absolutely amazed about is that the people that were frolicking about for days in the spew of Ebola Duncan have not become infected.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> What I am absolutely amazed about is that the people that were frolicking about for days in the spew of Ebola Duncan have not become infected.


While that is "curious" the Ile of ****** over there has not ripened yet. By halloween we will see.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I heard that yesterday on the radio. Apparently obama has appointed a businessman to run the show on ebola. He has no medical background whatsoever.


Speaking with experience and training in both, a background in emergency management would be more important than a healthcare background.

Businessman? No. He's a former bureaucrat turned lobbyist, to bureaucrat again.

Unfortunately, this political hack-turned Ebola Czar, Ron Klain, has neither. His claim to fame is Chief of Staff to both VP Gore and VP Biden.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Speaking with experience and training in both, a background in emergency management would be more important than a healthcare background.
> 
> Businessman? No. He's a former bureaucrat turned lobbyist, to bureaucrat again.
> 
> Unfortunately, this political hack-turned Ebola Czar, Ron Klain, has neither. His claim to fame is Chief of Staff to both VP Gore and VP Biden.


Thanks for reminding me of the name. Political hack seems to be a better description.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Klain


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Because the czar is not wanted for anything but body bag stuffing and death camp operations.
It is clear that despite all talk the same old plague protocol applies: walk away, leave a gallon jug of morphine and potassium. Despite all the costumes that is what it is except since it is them, i don't think they even leave the morphine....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The ship has returned, the blood sample came back negative, vacation is still full steam ahead!

WOOHOO!

Won't be posting for a week. Keep the place warm and sane for me 'til I get back.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I predict no more cases will be reported.....at least not until Election Day.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I predict no more cases will be reported.....at least not until Election Day.


And the family of patient zero in Dallas has been released from quarantine.

I find it interesting that the family, in close proximity to an infected Duncan isn't likewise infected yet two nurses with protective outfits are infected. Just strange and I guess the vagaries of the virus. Obviously more virulent in end stages.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I predict no more cases will be reported.....at least not until Election Day.


I suspect that you are right.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I predict no more cases will be reported.....at least not until Election Day.


That's funny over in the ebola forums they believe that the dems have been reporting ebola to STOP people from going out to vote republican in the great republican city of Dallas.......:-?


----------

